# Ilford - YouTube



## dxqcanada (Oct 21, 2020)

Hmm, just figured out that Ilford has a YouTube channel
photography, film, film developing, print developing ...

https://www.youtube.com/c/Ilfordphoto/videos


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2020)

Neat, thanks for posting.


----------

